# Latest Phone Scam



## Kadee

I just received a phone call at Dinner time .The caller was very aggressive as soon as I answered the phone, he said ..We are from Internet support and we are going to delete your internet connection right now .. 

We questioned him to explain to us with whom our internet service is with? .We have pre paid WiFi 

He just side stepped the question.. Insisting it had been hacked and we needed to speak to his supervisor to sort it out or our service would not be able to be used for up to three months ..

I Said so, you have  changed from being Microsoft to Internet support now and hung up


----------



## hollydolly

I've never had one of those calls before kadee but I know plenty who have, the best way to deal with them is to say you don't know what they're talking about because you don't have a computer...


----------



## Ameriscot

We got a call a couple of weeks ago from someone who sounded Indian saying he was from Microsoft calling about my computer. I hung up. Phoned again about an hour later and hubby answered. Gave him an earful then hung up.


----------



## Kadee

Ameriscot said:


> We got a call a couple of weeks ago from someone who sounded Indian saying he was from Microsoft calling about my computer. I hung up. Phoned again about an hour later and hubby answered. Gave him an earful then hung up.


 We have had heaps from the ones claiming to be from Microsoft .. This one is new to us ..and the y sound like the same people each time they phone ( Indian accent )  hubby gives them a mouth full prior to hanging up but it never appears to deter them


----------



## Ameriscot

We haven't had any more calls. Yet.


----------



## QuickSilver

We get a similar one every week or so.. Same thick Indian accent claiming to be from "windows"  telling us our computer has been hacked and is sending out a virus and he has to instruct us how to type in code into our computer to fix it.     Of course we give him and earful every time and hang up.. but they are certainly persistent.   With so many people getting this scam.. you would think they could be traced and shut down.

http://www.computerworld.com/articl...ort-scammers-continue-to-stalk-consumers.html



> What's really alarming is that this type of scam shows no signs of slowing down," said Kirsten Kliphouse, the Microsoft executive who heads the company's  customer service and support group, in a May 2 blog. "Increasingly, we hear via our front-line support team, and even from friends and family, that these scammers are getting bolder, targeting not only individuals but also businesses."
> The scams rely on a combination of aggressive sales tactics, lies and half-truths. Cold callers pose as computer support technicians, most often claiming to be from Microsoft, and try to trick victims into believing that their computer is infected, usually by having them look at a Windows log that typically shows scores of harmless or low-level errors. At that point, the sale pitch starts, with the caller trying to convince the consumer or business worker to download software or let the "technician" remotely access the PC.
> The fraudsters charge for their worthless "help" or sell subscriptions to useless services, and sometimes install malware on PCs while they have the machines under their control.


----------



## oldman

I've had the same call, but I really enjoy the threatening phone calls from the IRS saying that I'm going to jail. I make a big deal out of it and then slam the phone down. The problem that I have with these guys is that I can't seem to insult them because they don't understand American slang.


----------



## jujube

I don't seem to get those calls any more since I only have a cellphone.  I do get all the email scams, though.  My all-time favorite email scam came with an extremely official-looking government page that said that child pornography had been found on my computer and a warrant for my arrest was going to be issued.  I could get out of it, though, by paying a "fine", using my charge card.  Oh, yeah.


----------



## JustBonee

I just don't answer calls anymore from numbers that I don't recognize.  And the number of those calls has gone down to maybe one or two a month if that   ...  
If it's someone or something important, they can always leave a message.  Those weird numbers never do, so I don't feel like I'm missing anything except a good argument.. saves some sanity.


----------



## WhatInThe

Kadee46 said:


> We have had heaps from the ones claiming to be from Microsoft .. This one is new to us ..and the y sound like the same people each time they phone ( Indian accent )  hubby gives them a mouth full prior to hanging up but it never appears to deter them



Same here. Sometimes a ransom virus will pop up with a number that is one of those solicitors. I know a computer idiot who responded to one of those viruses and they charged/conned her 400 dollars to clean &  protect their computer. They already had Norton I think and it keeps on clearing a 'tunneling trojan'. A tunnel virus apparently allows another party access and control of their computer. They think the actual scammers/hackers might be from Saudi Arabia of all places. Americans assume the accent is Indian but a seasoned world traveler they think Saudi hackers got them


----------



## AZ Jim

Microsoft doesn't call anyone.  If you receive  such a call, it IS a scam....PERIOD!


----------



## Ameriscot

WhatInThe said:


> Same here. Sometimes a ransom virus will pop up with a number that is one of those solicitors. I know a computer idiot who responded to one of those viruses and they charged/conned her 400 dollars to clean &  protect their computer. They already had Norton I think and it keeps on clearing a 'tunneling trojan'. A tunnel virus apparently allows another party access and control of their computer. They think the actual scammers/hackers might be from Saudi Arabia of all places. Americans assume the accent is Indian but a seasoned world traveler they think Saudi hackers got them



I'm very familiar with Indian accents, and our caller was from India.


----------



## WhatInThe

Ameriscot said:


> I'm very familiar with Indian accents, and our caller was from India.



I tried mentioning that and they insist Saudis hacked/scammed them. I'm sure a lot of computer and phone scams come from that part of the world. We get an Indian caller a lot as well. "We have detected problems on the computers in your house" But how did YOU detect computer problems in my house, how do YOU know we even had a computer-but that is the key or "in". The naive assume since someone knows they have a computer it's an official call. So with one statement the scammer knows there is a computer at the residence/phone number. They also planted the seeds of fear in someone's mind. But most scams work on assumptions and gaining someone's trust.

Note there fake are microsoft security pop up virus alerts as well.


----------



## NancyNGA

*Got a new one today.  *(I know this is an old thread, but I hate to start a new one just for one entry)

Girl calls saying she's from Medicare, and her purpose is to verify the data in their database.   This makes no sense to me, but has me curious, so I play along at first.  

_1st Question: _ Is this your correct address?   (she states my correct address) 

"Yes"   (anyone can find that from a phone number)

_
2nd Question: _ "Is this your correct age and were you born in...?"    (she states my age and correct birth year) 

"Yes" (you can guess that from Intellius)

_
3rd Question:_  "What is your birthday?"   

Hmm....  I said, "I don't like to give out information like that over the phone."


She says, "Well, we'll just keep calling back until you give us the information."  

I hung up.

I'd love to hear what her other questions would have been, but couldn't get past the birthday, apparently. If they call again I'll try asking if we can skip that question and go back to it later.


----------



## Kadee

Thank you Nancy for bringing this latest scam to our attention ,I know about it ..( heard about it on talk back radio ) but there may be members who don't.

I believe they can be quite aggressive and frighten people into revealing their personal details


----------



## Carolee

I get multiple scam calls every week, probably because I pick up (I can't see caller id).  One actually called me by a name I haven't had for over 40 years.

I am embarrassed that I actually fell for one (I thought I was more savvy about scam calls)  I got a call from the electric company that they were shutting my service for non-payment.  If I didn't pay right then, I would have to come to the office and also have to pay a $175 reconnection fee.  This was in the middle of a cold snap, I had no way of getting to the office, so I stupidly gave a credit card number.  Fortunately I got my head together in a few minutes and called the electric company....there was no problem with my account. I immediately called the credit card company and they closed the account.  There was a $312 charge already there but thank goodness I was not held responsible.  I still can't believe I fell for that.


----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


> *Got a new one today.  *(I know this is an old thread, but I hate to start a new one just for one entry)
> 
> Girl calls saying she's from Medicare, and her purpose is to verify the data in their database.   This makes no sense to me, but has me curious, so I play along at first.
> 
> _1st Question: _ Is this your correct address?   (she states my correct address)
> 
> "Yes"   (anyone can find that from a phone number)
> 
> _
> 2nd Question: _ "Is this your correct age and were you born in...?"    (she states my age and correct birth year)
> 
> "Yes" (you can guess that from Intellius)
> 
> _
> 3rd Question:_  "What is your birthday?"
> 
> Hmm....  I said, "I don't like to give out information like that over the phone."
> 
> 
> She says, "Well, we'll just keep calling back until you give us the information."
> 
> I hung up.
> 
> I'd love to hear what her other questions would have been, but couldn't get past the birthday, apparently. If they call again I'll try asking if we can skip that question and go back to it later.



Careful here..I have heard that some are recording the "yes" to use elsewhere!!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


> Careful here..I have heard that some are recording the "yes" to use elsewhere!!!!



I've seen that on the evening news.   You say "yes"  and they record that  to come back at you later and say you agreed to something.   
Some also may ask ... can you hear me? ....  hang up!


----------



## steelcitiesgray

Bonnie said:


> I've seen that on the evening news.   You say "yes"  and they record that  to come back at you later and say you agreed to something.
> Some also may ask ... can you hear me? ....  hang up!



Exactly! 
You should not be answering any questions. Doesn't matter if they could have gotten the information somewhere else, you just verified it! Your address, age, anything, it doesn't have to be a phone scam. It could be burglars looking for an old person as an easy mark. They tell you not to talk to the people at all, let it go to your answering machine. If it's a friend they will leave a message. Why would you want to argue or play games with a stranger on your phone? At the very least when you answer your phone, the person/machine calling now knows it's a good phone number. This is why you still have people being scammed, stop thinking you are smarter than the scammers.


----------



## JustBonee

More scammer information .. 
http://lifehacker.com/phone-calls-from-these-area-codes-might-be-a-scam-1793107601 :
from the link ...
In addition to 473, some other common area codes scammers use.
242 — Bahamas
241 — Bermuda
784 — St. Vincent and Grenadines
246 — Barbados
809, 829, and 849 — Dominican Republic
264 — Anguilla
649 — Turks and Caicos
868 — Trinidad and Tobago
268 — Antigua
664 — Montserrat


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Good for you! I had something pop up on my Mac about a virus. It gave a number to call which I did mostly because I was curious. As soon as I heard the instructions....allow him to remotely access my computer...I said no thanks.


----------



## GDAD

Do not say YES SCAM

https://www.itnews.com.au/news/can-you-hear-me-phone-scam-reaches-australia-459879


----------



## Bobw235

For those still using a landline (and I'm still in that group for now), I'll pass along the name of free service that has helped me to eliminate this type of scam call. Most scammers are using a computer to dial your phone. There is a free service offered (only in the US as far as I know) where if you have phone service over the internet (meaning that your cable provider provides the phone signal), those calls can be blocked. I read about it last year, set it up through my cable provider (Comcast/Xfinity) in less than ten minutes. Now when a computer-dialed phone calls my number, this service detects it automatically. The phone rings once and hangs up. No more having to block specific numbers or listen to the phone ring four times before my machine picks up. Other calls from family or local vendors/government still come through as before, as long as a person on the other end is manually dialing. Worth checking out. It's free and easy to set up. No long and involved registration process either. Service is through http://www.nomorobo.com.


----------



## Manatee

Caller ID is your friend, if you don't recognize the number don't answer it.

You can give his ears a treatment if you blow aloud whistle into the phone.


----------



## Trade

I'm pretty cynical and tend to believe that everything is a scam until proven otherwise, however, I hate to admit it, but I actually got suckered into one a while back. 

It was one of those quizzes where you answer a set of questions and they tell you which Game of Thrones character you are most like.  

It seemed like a pretty harmless fun thing at the time, ( I came out as Cersei by the way ) but then later I saw a warning that scammers were using your answers to profile you.


----------



## JustBonee

It's hard to convince me anymore that anyone that approaches you is doing it in good faith.  I've lost trust ...  all the gimmicks and ways to get you just keep on  multiplying.   :tapfoot:


----------



## Kadee

Beware the MICROSOFT scam has just resurfaced ,again ...I had two calls from them in the last week....


----------



## JustBonee

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#crnt&panel1-1


Just never give out personal information to anyone who calls you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Since I'm nearing the time where I apply for Medicare, my snail mailbox is full of spam from health insurance companies wanting to sell me advantage plans.  My phone has been ringing off the hook too, and I haven't been picking up at all. 

 Well today, the caller ID said Walmart.  I thought that was weird since I shop there a lot, maybe they had recall info of something I bought, problem with my check or something, so I answered.  Some joker on the other end said our phone interview would be recorded for quality and started with a Medicare spiel....I hung up the phone immediately, these scammer/spammers are very annoying, they start at 9AM until PM sometimes.


----------



## AZ Jim

When someone calls my number they get this message (my phone doesn't ring at this point).  "This party does not accept solicitors calls, if you are a solicitor hang up now.  If you are not a solicitor press one to be put through".  I used to get 4-5 calls a day, never less than two.  Now, No junk calls!


----------



## applecruncher

What I find annoying is if I answer and instead of immediately identifying themselves the person asks "How are you today?"  Really....what difference does that make? If I have a list of problems are they going to care?  Um, no.

I realize these people have to earn a living, but


----------



## Smiling Jane

I was getting calls from scammers who had the same area code and first three digits as my phone number. I refuse to answer unidentified calls, so I don't know what kind of scam they were trying to pull. I checked and found out there's a group of thieves using phone numbers close to yours so you'll answer, thinking it might be someone you know.

I said 'I was getting calls' because they seem to have stopped. I haven't heard from them in at least three weeks.

My outgoing message says, 'If I don't know who you are, I won't talk to you.'


----------



## Cap'nSacto

I got that computer support call about four months ago. The caller said she was HP Support, and they'd received numerous error alerts from my computer. She had me going for a while because I had just contacted HP Support a few days before. She gave me contact names and their 800-numbers and everything, and I jotted them all down. When she transferred me to a "support technician" and he requested I allow remote access to my computer, I knew it was a scam. I told him to thank "Debbie" with the east Indian accent for the names and phone numbers so that I could forward them to the cyber crime unit of my local FBI office. He said, "I don't give a shit what you do" and hung up.

They were relentless! I got dozens...DOZENS more calls from them, and the first 7 were from the same number, which, of course, I reported. Every call, I just kept telling them they'd called me before, and thanks for the new "name" and number to add to the report. The calls gradually petered-out and finally stopped about a month ago.


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> Since I'm nearing the time where I apply for Medicare, my snail mailbox is full of spam from health insurance companies wanting to sell me advantage plans.  My phone has been ringing off the hook too, and I haven't been picking up at all.
> 
> Well today, the caller ID said Walmart.  I thought that was weird since I shop there a lot, maybe they had recall info of something I bought, problem with my check or something, so I answered.  Some joker on the other end said our phone interview would be recorded for quality and started with a Medicare spiel....I hung up the phone immediately, these scammer/spammers are very annoying, they start at 9AM until PM sometimes.


They don't stop !! I still get them at age 73!! AARP and Medigap Insurance..More now that open enrollment nears..
As others have said, I don't answer unknown numbers..


----------



## Camper6

Kadee46 said:


> We have had heaps from the ones claiming to be from Microsoft .. This one is new to us ..and the y sound like the same people each time they phone ( Indian accent )  hubby gives them a mouth full prior to hanging up but it never appears to deter them



You should not converse with them.  Just hang up.  Just from talking to you they can get information.  For instance one male and one female answer the phone.  They know that there are two people living there. Dog barking in the background?


----------



## Camper6

Ken N Tx said:


> They don't stop !! I still get them at age 73!! AARP and Medigap Insurance..More now that open enrollment nears..
> As others have said, I don't answer unknown numbers..



That is the most effective way.  On my cell phone I would immediately block that unknown number.


----------



## AprilSun

Smiling Jane said:


> I was getting calls from scammers who had the same area code and first three digits as my phone number. I refuse to answer unidentified calls, so I don't know what kind of scam they were trying to pull. I checked and found out there's a group of thieves using phone numbers close to yours so you'll answer, thinking it might be someone you know.
> 
> I said 'I was getting calls' because they seem to have stopped. I haven't heard from them in at least three weeks.
> 
> My outgoing message says, 'If I don't know who you are, I won't talk to you.'



I was getting those too. They called every day and each day would be a different number so it didn't help to block the numbers because they didn't use it twice. The last one I got had a name with it but I didn't know the person so I didn't answer. It could have been a "wrong number" but since the other calls had stopped I couldn't help but be suspicious. Either way I still didn't answer and I'm not going to if they try it again.


----------



## Ken N Tx

AprilSun said:


> I was getting those too. They called every day and each day would be a different number so it didn't help to block the numbers because they didn't use it twice. The last one I got had a name with it but I didn't know the person so I didn't answer. It could have been a "wrong number" but since the other calls had stopped I couldn't help but be suspicious. Either way I still didn't answer and I'm not going to if they try it again.


If they don't leave a voicemail then it is not important..


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Ken N Tx said:


> If they don't leave a voicemail then it is not important..



Exactly, Ken. And those scam guys never leave a voicemail...not the ones that plagued me for a while, anyway.


----------



## Kadee

The scammers who claim to be from the tax office DO leave messages on people’s message bank and answering machines 

I know quite a few people our age who have been scared to death , by the messages left on their Telstra message bank ....telling them to call this number or the police will be there to arrest them for taxation fraud.

I don’t have message bank ...and I rarely answer the home phone beacuse all our friends Call or text us on my mobile


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Kadee46 said:


> The scammers who claim to be from the tax office DO leave messages on people’s message bank and answering machines
> 
> I know quite a few people our age who have been scared to death , by the messages left on their Telstra message bank ....telling them to call this number or the police will be there to arrest them for taxation fraud.
> 
> I don’t have message bank ...and I rarely answer the home phone beacuse all our friends Call or text us on my mobile



Man...who ARE these people?! I mean, besides felons.

I've learned that one of the reasons US authorities can't crack down on these guys is because their government(s) won't cooperate. In some of the places they operate from, scamming isn't even a crime. It's a livelihood.


----------



## AprilSun

Kadee46 said:


> The scammers who claim to be from the tax office DO leave messages on people’s message bank and answering machines
> 
> I know quite a few people our age who have been scared to death , by the messages left on their Telstra message bank ....telling them to call this number or the police will be there to arrest them for taxation fraud.
> 
> I don’t have message bank ...and I rarely answer the home phone beacuse all our friends Call or text us on my mobile



I've gotten that one also. I came home one day and checked my answering machine and it was someone "claiming" to be from the IRS. They said they were going to arrest me if I didn't pay them. I said, "Go ahead. I'm scared to death". The bad thing is, they couldn't hear me.


----------



## exwisehe

I've used this system: I say "I'm a senior and have hearing loss (which is true), and you're going to have to talk slow and speak clearly. "  Most of the time they hang up.  If the call is legit, then they apologize and start over, going very slowly.  Works every time.


----------



## TonyK

Reading through these posts gave me an idea...I finally found a use for an air horn that I've hidden away. The thing makes an unbelievably loud noise so I can't wait for the next scamming phone call. Heh! Heh!

My cell phone gets one call per week from numbers with the first three digits in my area. Usually I've won a free vacation or they will give me a great credit card deal. One call even mimicked a friend's number with only one number that was different. It's a jungle out there. My stock response to obnoxious callers who won't give up is, "Why don't you get a REAL job?"


----------



## Senex

Prank them! I pretend to be interested for a minute or two, then gradually start talking more and more softly til the caller starts asking "what did you say?", then I put this air horn close to the phone, and give it a good blast, and hang up. If he calls back, repeat.


----------



## Olivia

I recorded "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" on tape and thought I'd play it on the phone when these people call right against the speaker. But then I thought they might like it.  
So the best thing that works for me is to pick up and then immediately hang up. If you just don't answer then they'll keep trying until someone answers.
This way they know someone is there but does not want to talk to them.. It appears to work. And, by the way, they're now
spoofing local phone numbers. In that case, any number I don't recognize, it goes to voice mail.


----------



## Victor

Ask them--- why can't you get an honest job?

I get these Microsoft phony calls regularly.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## WhatInThe

I rarely answer  no and say I gotta go, unable to speak to you now etc. Even if you say you are not having trouble with microsoft for example they now know you have an ms operating system. We get the call from microsoft security alot. People in the house that never bought a computer get the same call. I think they fish marketing data from provider companies and simply assume because you have internet service they can trick people or they wouldn't do it. I know someone who paid over 400 dollars to have ransom virus removed from their computer.


----------



## Trade

I've started to memorize lines from Alec Baldwin's Glengarry Glen Ross Speech. 

My plan is that the next time I get a call from a scammer or a telemarketer I'll start reciting them at random. 

I expect they will hang up on me before I get very far. 

_"Put that coffee down!  Coffee is for closers only!"

"I'm here from downtown, I'm here from Mitch and Murray. And I'm here on a mission of mercy!" 

"The leads are weak? You're weak!"

"You certainly don't pal, because the good news is, you're fired!"_

<font size="3">


----------



## Marie5656

I have been getting the "we need to remote access your computer" calls again. I only answer so I can add numbers to my call block on landline.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Marie5656 said:


> I have been getting the "we need to remote access your computer" calls again. I only answer so I can add numbers to my call block on landline.


----------



## Ken N Tx

View attachment 61426Delete wrong thread..


----------



## Kadee

For the first time ever I got a scam call on my mobile phone today the number showed up as an
Australian mobile number starting with 04
The call was automated and said press 1 to speak to someone  NOW to pay my tax account or I’d be charged with tax fraud and my passport would be cancelled ( I don’t even have a passport )
I hung up while the mesage was still playing so don’t know what else they were demanding


----------



## macgeek

the only robo calls I get now are for my car warranty (I don't have a car warranty)... soon as I hear the computer talking I hang up.


----------



## Lakeland living

I don't get much of anything the last 8 years or so. I installed something called Black list.  The Black list blocks completely, you don't get a chance to leave a message. You have another list the white list those calls that always get through. It automatically blocks hidden identities.  
     I tell every one that I live in a remote area( this is the truth) best way to contact me is txt, 
     Don't have a land line here and it is going to stay like that.


----------



## Lakeland living

Yes, sometimes it is good to refresh old topics, new similar stuff is always coming up.


----------

